# With everything getting hotter, what are your methods for staying cool?



## MetalBryan (Aug 30, 2022)

I typed "Staying cool" into the search and got nothing related to beating the heat on the first page. Hope this can update the topic for 2022 or get moved and make an old post fresh.

I am slightly concerned about the 105F+ string of days coming up. There are plenty of "it's a dry heat just drink water" motherfuckers around here that are no help at all. I hope their cars don't run out of gas or the rolling brownouts don't wipe out their deep freezer full of deer meat.

I'm out and about, but am lucky there are many trees and buildings, parks, and public water access around my town. I suppose I could bring less gear and lock my bike up so I can go into the library, but I don't think that's very big picture of me. I'm thinking about long-term protection here. Post your tips for staying cool not just the day-to-day but maybe your seasonal/annual migration tips or your predictions for the future.

I will be bringing a 2nd bandana and buying a CO2 cartridge pump in case I get a flat tire on my bike so I can just whip it together. I might even finally open my brand new 1yr old sunscreen bottle and put it on my skin. Ugh.


----------



## BrisVatne (Aug 31, 2022)

Potassium iodide-sodium salts, and water fasting, ironic osha recommends eating at all thru the day. Phx just had a mild summer, and I was cycling everyday. Most travel happens after zenith, when heat is radiating back off the earth, and then the wind cuts out. Consider arctic research station measures. The library/ fast food is your ski lodge, loiter. Go slower everywhere, or just nap.. elevated off the ground.. bike pedals are plenty of elevation, roll with the heat stress. Soak/ wring your clothes.
Alcohol, relaxes blood vessals, so if shaded a beer might help. Marijuana does wonders, best advice. Sunglasses.
156 was the ambient air temp in dt phx. A Qatari worker can survive incredible temps, and so can you, acclimate.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Aug 31, 2022)

@MetalBryan i changed the thread title to be more descriptive, hope you don't mind


----------



## Hellfire (Aug 31, 2022)

I found this neckerchief thing at the sporting goods store that stays cool when it's wet, so I keep that on me. Also, an old trick if you're camping: put a sock over your water bottle, wet the sock, let it hang from a tree branch in the shade. Keeps the water cool.


----------



## Coywolf (Aug 31, 2022)

This last trip I took from UT to OR and back was only the 3rd time I've traveled in summer, and i had totally forgot how much is blows.

I resorted to finding any water source, and I do mean anything, minus a sewer, and completely soaking my clothing. I would continue to next water source and do the same thing. 

I found this trickle of a drainage canal in Idaho and just like, 'stop, drop and roll' sequenced around in it for like 5 minutes trying to get all of my clothes wet.

I grew up in AZ and UT and used to be accustomed to the heat, and I think I've lost all of that. Anytime I have water around, I'll soak my bandana and the buff I carry in it, drape the bandana around my neck and save the wet buff in my back pocket until the bandana dries out. 

I also always have a wide brim hat, long sleeves and cloth items to cover almost all of me from the sun. Have to do like the people before us did, travel at night and drink water constantly, that is what will keep you cool-ish more than anything else.

When I was in K-falls I found this dinky little bush behind someone's house by the tracks and just curled up under it waiting for trains, it was like, wildly insufficient and must have been hilarious if anyone was watching me suffer, moving every half hour to stay in the little shade it provided.


----------



## rivervictor (Sep 3, 2022)

when I'm not traveling and have access to a freezer, I cuddle ice packs. air conditioned libraries, and I try to get a reading room. wetting my hair helps a lot. I'm cooler for the hour as it dries. drinking smoothies, if I'm living indoors with a blender and freezer for frozen fruits. little personal fan that charges USB.


----------



## MetalBryan (Sep 3, 2022)

BrisVatne said:


> Potassium iodide-sodium salts, and water fasting, ironic osha recommends eating at all thru the day. Phx just had a mild summer, and I was cycling everyday. Most travel happens after zenith, when heat is radiating back off the earth, and then the wind cuts out. Consider arctic research station measures. The library/ fast food is your ski lodge, loiter. Go slower everywhere, or just nap.. elevated off the ground.. bike pedals are plenty of elevation, roll with the heat stress. Soak/ wring your clothes.
> Alcohol, relaxes blood vessals, so if shaded a beer might help. Marijuana does wonders, best advice. Sunglasses.
> 156 was the ambient air temp in dt phx. A Qatari worker can survive incredible temps, and so can you, acclimate.



Okay I smoked some weed at the beginning of my 30min ride at 107F. I drank a couple beers at the end too. I mean, it helped but the sun is still not my friend. Cheers!


----------



## Jerrell (Sep 4, 2022)

I usually keep a spray bottle of water in my van. Even if the water gets hot, any air movement negates that hot feel pretty quick. 
Seems like it'd not be too much extra weight/space on a bike.


----------



## MetalBryan (Sep 4, 2022)

Jerrell said:


> I usually keep a spray bottle of water in my van. Even if the water gets hot, any air movement negates that hot feel pretty quick.
> Seems like it'd not be too much extra weight/space on a bike.



I've been thinking about carrying one as a second water bottle that I can drink from in emergencies or squirt off-leash dogs that chase me. Didn't think it would have a 3rd use as a cooling mist!


----------



## sevedemanos (Sep 6, 2022)

i keep one of these in my pocket at all times. 

anywhere you go in an urban environment you can find a spicket and fill up / rinse off. sometimes i turn it all the way up for a minute and get nice and drenched.


----------



## MetalBryan (Sep 7, 2022)

sevedemanos said:


> i keep one of these in my pocket at all times.
> 
> anywhere you go in an urban environment you can find a spicket and fill up / rinse off. sometimes i turn it all the way up for a minute and get nice and drenched.



Got one in my bike bag. I used to use it as a keychain but it was kinda awkward. Mine looks a little different maybe 1 or 2 extra key styles for non-water utilities.


----------

